# Scariest jump/drop you've done?



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

What was the scariest jump/drop you have ever done? Please post pics if u have them. The scariest for me was probly the big glc drop in whistler or the blue box jump/drop in whistler.(small side) The again i was only 11 years old. Sorry i dont have pics.
I know theres been similar threads but haven't seen any lately.

Thanks


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

the first one I did where I used my face as a transition. no pics though


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

There was this 8 incher at Whistler one time (I swear it felt like 14 inches!!!)...I tried to do a backflip off it but I totally missed the tranny and went headfirst into the ground. It was kind of like this but a lot more gnar....






Tim


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scariest for me was a 3 footer off the diving board on Octogon


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Gap jump on Ginger @Bootleg Canyon. Cased HARD twice before finally getting enough nerve to just hit it. Bent my seat rails and jacked up my back but at least my friends had a good laugh.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

this one step down...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Nope, not gonna do it. Nosir! Uh-Uh!


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

the scariest things for me are always the ones you KNOW you wont ride out of, but choose to do anyways because they happen to fall in the path of your current line.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

the most scared i've ever been on my bike....


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

> the most scared i've ever been on my bike....


Did your handlebars break? looks like it, but if not its still pretty insane though!


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

dementedfatty said:


> Did your handlebars break? looks like it, but if not its still pretty insane though!


that is as old as ****


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

big drop to a sniper tranny


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

buckoW said:


> big drop to a sniper tranny


It's hard to tell the height and slope of the terrain there, but that looks crazy scary. That looks like a wicked gap. You must've had to have been haulin' balls to clear that. And the tweak is a nice cherry on top of it all.



> this one step down...


That reminds me, what's the difference between a drop and a step down?


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

this set of doubles.... not me in the video....


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

hey...i did that once. into a berm, too.


----------



## scotter (Sep 19, 2006)

By far, the sketchiest drop i've ever done. Never measured it, but I've been told it's it was bigger than the Crankworx drop at Whistler this year. The trick is to look both ways before you do it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

coghi said:


> this set of doubles.... not me in the video....


Texbook perfect dead sailor.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

This is old, too...
Crankworx Colorado step-down on my P-1.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

This isn't me, but f**kin funny as hell...


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

*Insert caption here:*

"I believe I can fly!"



joelalamo45 said:


> This isn't me, but f**kin funny as hell...


BTW, what's a "sniper tranny"? I've heard it used on Drop In.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> This is old, too...
> Crankworx Colorado step-down on my P-1.


Your picture answered my question earlier about a step down. Thanks.

And wouldn't a sniper tranny be one that has a very narrow landing area, or one that you can't see very well (although I would call that a stealth tranny)?


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

priceless...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

coghi said:


> this set of doubles.... not me in the video....


Ouch... he was haulin ass there. ..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

coghi said:


> this set of doubles.... not me in the video....


speed......too much


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> This isn't me, but f**kin funny as hell...


I liked to see the next few frames


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I liked to see the next few frames


same

poor guy def knows that hes going down haha


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> This isn't me, but f**kin funny as hell...


see if ya can pick out the two smart kids out of all those dumbass bmx riders......hes wearing a black shirt and the other is wearing a white one.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> This isn't me, but f**kin funny as hell...


Me no think its funny. Me thinks that SUCKS more than [insert famous pornstars name here].

It really sucks that he's not wearing a helmet. 

Why are they doing a huge ass jump to flat on a bmx???  Is major dumbsh!ts. But at least he has the balls or stupidity (or both) enough to do it. Let's see if he'll ever do it again.

Tim


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

tibug said:


> Me no think its funny. Me thinks that SUCKS more than [insert famous pornstars name here].
> 
> It really sucks that he's not wearing a helmet.
> 
> ...


Ya right? owwie...


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh the horror!


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

*My Scariest Drop*

This is at the "Entertainer" in Mt. Shasta, CA. My 17 year old son doing this jump. He was 15 in the picture.:cornut:


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

thats a nice drop


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

shakenbakebaby said:


> thats a nice drop


i didnt attempt it, but my kid did it about 5 times that day. he's been back a couple times since and does this drop everytime.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> This isn't me, but f**kin funny as hell...


The landing is on concrete too. Thats f'd. At what point do you realize that your not as smart as you think you are? Is that point before you hit the ground? Or after?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that guy in the vid was goin like 100mph, holy crap he was haulin


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

in the bmx one, look at the dude's face that is the 8th from the right...he is wearing white and holding something... funny


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

You have all seen the picture, I was scared sh*tless to hit Mushroom Drop in Bartletts Wash (Moab Utah). Especially since my buddy got wrecked on it right before me. If need be, I will post pictures

EDIT: Posted the picture....enjoy



And here are the pictures of my buddy getting owned for not going fast enough and picking a weird line. sucka!


----------



## B1337 (Jun 21, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Texbook perfect dead sailor.


I laughed.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

cmooreboards said:


> You have all seen the picture, I was scared sh*tless to hit Mushroom Drop in Bartletts Wash (Moab Utah). Especially since my buddy got wrecked on it right before me. If need be, I will post pictures


Post Pics. Not because I don't believe you, but because everyone on MTBR are whores for pictures.

Post them.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

iron1 said:


> What was the scariest jump/drop you have ever done?


The first one. It was a two footer to flat in a parking lot, I rode a rigid steel Kona with a 2" travel fork.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

skip canfield said:


> This is at the "Entertainer" in Mt. Shasta, CA. My 17 year old son doing this jump. He was 15 in the picture.:cornut:


very nice


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Not the scariest thing I've ever done, but it was fun.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

novato kid said:


> Not the scariest thing I've ever done, but it was fun.


was that at the Bigfoot classic in July?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

skip canfield said:


> was that at the Bigfoot classic in July?


yep.


----------



## Gretar (Nov 15, 2006)

This is one of the biggest jumps I have ever done! One of the biggest gaps in Iceland I think
The kicker is where the shadow is, you can't see it.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

In the bmx photo... there used to be a video of it on youtube. Another kid did the same jump, but here's the catch. You can't see it in the photo, but the concrete ends and it's super sandy ground. They actually clear the concrete and land on their feet in the sand. The kid in the video did the tuck and roll and walked away. 

Notice in the pic that the top cross brace on the ramp is broken.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

novato kid said:


> yep.


is that a nice course? my son and i were gonna go but he got sick and we couldnt go.looks like we missed it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> In the bmx photo... there used to be a video of it on youtube. Another kid did the same jump, but here's the catch. You can't see it in the photo, but the concrete ends and it's super sandy ground. They actually clear the concrete and land on their feet in the sand. The kid in the video did the tuck and roll and walked away.
> 
> Notice in the pic that the top cross brace on the ramp is broken.


got to find and post the vid


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

skip canfield said:


> This is at the "Entertainer" in Mt. Shasta, CA. My 17 year old son doing this jump. He was 15 in the picture.:cornut:


that trail goes right by my aunts house  i live in redding and have been itching to ride that trail... i have a hardtail do you think i could make it?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

http://repostmedia.blogspot.com/2007/07/double-ditch-jam.html

It's at the end of the video... NUCKING FUTS


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

dervishboy05 said:


> that trail goes right by my aunts house  i live in redding and have been itching to ride that trail... i have a hardtail do you think i could make it?


we live in shasta lake, i'm sure you could ride it, just dont ride over your head. there are some gnarly spots that ended up walking ,but it is a fun trail. you ever ride w/ RMB?


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> In the bmx photo... there used to be a video of it on youtube. Another kid did the same jump, but here's the catch. You can't see it in the photo, but the concrete ends and it's super sandy ground. They actually clear the concrete and land on their feet in the sand. The kid in the video did the tuck and roll and walked away.
> 
> Notice in the pic that the top cross brace on the ramp is broken.


you can also see that everyone is standing on angled ground.....the only stupidity i see is lack of helmet......other than that this pic is all...bad luck and huge balls


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I got a fuzzy feeling in my balls on this....

https://i142.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/1ORBUST/Transition/MyGreatMovie.flv

edit...this is me as a nooblet and def. the scariest because I knew I was F-ed from the start.

https://i142.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/1ORBUST/Ouch.flv


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

they dont work


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Me?? are you getting an error?? I can see them.


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

there not working for me it says "OPPS NO VIDEO"


----------



## Zell (Jul 29, 2007)

A 7-foot deep 7-foot wide ravine.

Let's say that it didn't end well


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

skip canfield said:


> This is at the "Entertainer" in Mt. Shasta, CA. My 17 year old son doing this jump. He was 15 in the picture.:cornut:


Skip, Right on! I love that whole shortcut there... That drop is the best part. (Unless you go too fast.) Do they have the log-ride complete below the drop yet? The last time I was there, it looked a little cobbled... :skep:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

penfuin said:


> there not working for me it says "OPPS NO VIDEO"


Huh??

(It's old skool most have seen it)
Try this.... http://media.putfile.com/I-think-I-messed-up

or ck. this. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=169183


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Skip, Right on! I love that whole shortcut there... That drop is the best part. (Unless you go too fast.) Do they have the log-ride complete below the drop yet? The last time I was there, it looked a little cobbled... :skep:


i'll have to ask my son about the log ride cuz i have'nt been up there in awhile.my kid goes every chance he gets. you been up there much? i'll have to wait till spring or later before i can go again. one good storm and some of the trail will be snowed-in.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

skip canfield said:


> i'll have to ask my son about the log ride cuz i have'nt been up there in awhile.my kid goes every chance he gets. you been up there much? i'll have to wait till spring or later before i can go again. one good storm and some of the trail will be snowed-in.


I haven't been down there a lot this season, but I used to go every other weekend. Byron is a good friend of us Ashland-ites. Definately one of my favorite rides, but I think now would be ideal conditions even if you just drop in a little lower instead of the top. (Wet days are the best there.) :thumbsup:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I haven't been down there a lot this season, but I used to go every other weekend. Byron is a good friend of us Ashland-ites. Definately one of my favorite rides, but I think now would be ideal conditions even if you just drop in a little lower instead of the top. (Wet days are the best there.) :thumbsup:


Byron, is he the guy w/one arm? if so only met him once here in Redding.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

skip canfield said:


> Byron, is he the guy w/one arm? if so only met him once here in Redding.


Yup. You can credit Byron with raking and scouting at least 80% of that trail 8 years ago...(or longer) Interesting chap huh? My favorite quote: "We're burnin' daylight!"

Did you ever get to meet the late great Cecil Johns? One of my hero's. Used to race BMX when he was younger, and a great coach and friend to a lot of us. He used to work at Risse and imported Grossman Project for a few years before his untimely passing. The section of Entertainer that is bermed out from the antenna shack to the road above "lunch rock" was groomed further by him... I salute him as I ride that section...  He also dug most of the jumps above "Jump trail" in Redding...


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Yup. You can credit Byron with raking and scouting at least 80% of that trail 8 years ago...(or longer) Interesting chap huh? My favorite quote: "We're burnin' daylight!"
> 
> Did you ever get to meet the late great Cecil Johns? One of my hero's. Used to race BMX when he was younger, and a great coach and friend to a lot of us. He used to work at Risse and imported Grossman Project for a few years before his untimely passing. The section of Entertainer that is bermed out from the antenna shack to the road above "lunch rock" was groomed further by him... I salute him as I ride that section...  He also dug most of the jumps above "Jump trail" in Redding...


Byron told me he worked on "Entertainer"& told us to look him up sometime. i never met Cecil, but i do know Kevin Risse pretty well. I have some of his stuff on my bike. i often wondered who built those jumps there on jump trail, now i know.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

skip canfield said:


> i never met Cecil i often wondered who built those jumps there on jump trail, now i know.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=267045#poststop


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=267045#poststop


Thanx UC. how young was he when he passed?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

skip canfield said:


> Thanx UC. how young was he when he passed?


Not sure. 36 I think... Heart parasite.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Not sure. 36 I think... Heart parasite.


way to young.


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

idk if it was the scariest, but definitely one of the biggest jumps i have done :thumbsup:


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Jackf40 - how much frikin speed do you need to clear that?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> I got a fuzzy feeling in my balls on this....
> 
> https://i142.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/1ORBUST/Transition/MyGreatMovie.flv


after seeing that and thinking that was one of the coolest drops i've ever seen (that i could even consider) i decided to hit it today (after scoping it yesterday) and that was definitely the biggest i've ever gone... totally sweet though.

good stuff, now i gotta go back there so somebody can film it, all i have are crappy cellphone pictures and pictures of the drop on my camera, but not me in it


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

William42 said:


> after seeing that and thinking that was one of the coolest drops i've ever seen (that i could even consider) i decided to hit it today (after scoping it yesterday) and that was definitely the biggest i've ever gone... totally sweet though.
> 
> good stuff, now i gotta go back there so somebody can film it, all i have are crappy cellphone pictures and pictures of the drop on my camera, but not me in it


Awesome man!! Awesome!!! I raked the $hit out of the landing it's so butter right now.... well execpt for the top 5ft that is all sharp rock.

Hit me up anytime PM me and all film it with my tripod and cams for u. I would hit it with u but I'm all f-ed up till Feb.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ahh bugger about the being injured, well i'll definitely be hitting you up come winter vacation, sadly i'm headed back up to davis tonight for work/school, the video definitely gave me some inspiration though, never woulda known that was there or gone looking for it, and definitely the coolest thing i've ever done on a bike


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that jump is friggin huge.


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

Karve said:


> Jackf40 - how much frikin speed do you need to clear that?


well, you can do the big one before it and coast, or do the smaller one to the right of the big one, and pedal twice, so yeah, you gotta go fast, lol


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

tibug said:


> There was this 8 incher at Whistler one time (I swear it felt like 14 inches!!!)...I tried to do a backflip off it but I totally missed the tranny and went headfirst into the ground. It was kind of like this but a lot more gnar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auhaha
uaauhuhaauhuha


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Its a tie between these two for me, back when I used to think hitting big drops was so sweet:










View from the takeoff: 









The other: 









This one is kinda big too:


----------

